# my PH and Acid Concentration delima



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 22, 2005)

PH of must = 3.13


Acid concentration (through titration) = .60


Ph after adding sodium hydroxide to the test solution and seeing no further color change =8.98 


I thought that the color change occured and stayed at a PH of 8.2?


Anyway way I used the normal titration method for Acid Con. (15 cc/ml of must, 3 drops of Phenylthaline solution and add sodium Hydroxide to watch for color change) and checked the PH along the way. 1st color changed noted at ph of 8.16, point at which Color of test solution did not get any darker was with adding 6 cc/ml of sodium hydroxide and the ph=8.98.


I was just wondering if this is normal for a Blackberry wine?


----------



## masta (Sep 22, 2005)

Your must pH of 3.13 seems very low..did you calibrate your pH meter before using with the proper buffer solutions?


It is possible the meter is off and this would explain the high pH reading (8.98) of your test solution.


If you adjust the pH reading down by .78 (8.98 - 8.2) based on your titration results that would correct your must pH to 3.91.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 22, 2005)

Masta, Thanks for the reply. I properly calibrated the Checker 1 with 4,7, and 10 Buffer solutions. Just for note I am a chemical tech and am familiar with Calibrating ph meters. The low ph kind of through me also. The Wine expert kit that I started last week had a low ph too. It was around 3.03 ( I would have to look at my log to be sure).


----------



## Hippie (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't think that ph is so low for a BB must. This is the reason so many BB wines are so sweet. The winemaker tries to mask the acid with sugar and it gets too sweet after bottle aging. Next time you can hold back on some of the fruit and the ph will be higher, acid will be lower. Not too much thought. If you used 5 pounds per gallon of finished desired, next time try 4 or 4.5 per.


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Sep 22, 2005)

Sounds good hippie! I used two cans of Vintner's Harvest Blackberry fruit base with 12 pounds of sugaron this batch. I ended up with close to 6 gallons of must. Thanks for the info. ya'll


----------

